# Anyone here looking forward to E3 2011?



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

Sony will be showing off their next handheld and as for Nintendo it's new console. E3 starts June 6th! :yay

Those unfamiliar with E3, it stands for http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_Entertainment_Expo"Electronic Entertainment Expo", a yearly video game expo and conference.

What are you most excited about seeing at this year's E3?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

yes very, im mostly excited to see more gameplay footage of the elder scrolls:skyrim looks like its gonna be great and also sonys ngp


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Im Looking forward to see some PS3 exclusives. Would be nice to see sony announce a Heavenly Sword 2, Metal Gear Solid 5, Tekken 7, and a Crash Bandicoot 4 for ps3 alone with some more "Agent" information & gameplay.

Im also hoping someone will show the new Burnout & mass effect 3 gameplay too.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Looking forward to the disappointments, yes.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm all about hearing and seeing more of ME3. Otherwise, no interest.

Edit: Oh, and Star Wars: TOR. BioWare + SW = nerdgasm.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Can't wait to see Wii 2.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I'm stoked. Really exemplifies my nerdiness.

Looking forward to the next Nintendo console, the Halo CE remake, and a look at ME3.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

A day ago Sony announced that they're working on ps4, I wonder if we'll hear more information about it at e3.

http://www.industrygamers.com/news/sony-wont-make-massive-investment-in-ps4/


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Surely the PS3 has at least a year more of life in it? The Wii could use some help though. Darn my love for Zelda.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

successful said:


> A day ago Sony announced that they're working on ps4, I wonder if we'll hear more information about it at e3.
> 
> http://www.industrygamers.com/news/sony-wont-make-massive-investment-in-ps4/


Microsoft has begun hiring for the new Xbox as well. The next-gen is still another 2 years out. Right now (with the exception of the Wii) I don't think we need new consoles. I'm good with the current generation.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

General Shy Guy said:


> Microsoft has begun hiring for the new Xbox as well. The next-gen is still another 2 years out. Right now (with the exception of the Wii) I don't think we need new consoles. I'm good with the current generation.


Same, I can stick with the p.s for another 3 years. Im sure hope your right about another 2 years. I don't feel like finding another 400-$500 to buy a console next year lol.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Very excited! I cannot go, but I'll be sure to ask my friend who is there right now what it was like.

Can't wait to see the new Nintendo console! and more from games I've been waiting for.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

YES!

Finally a HD Nintendo console that i can hook up to my monitor :lol 
Can't wait!


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

pehrj said:


> Can't wait to see Wii 2.


Me too. I read on a Yahoo article that it's supposed to have a touch screen controller. Can't wait to see all the other innovations.

I'm also looking forward to the next PSP.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

'E3 2011: Sony Not Rushing PlayStation 4'

"The president of Sony's Worldwide Studios, Shuhei Yoshida, told IGN there's no rush to produce a PlayStation 3 successor. "

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/116/1169864p1.html

Glad to hear this.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Microsoft's conference was....meh. Two new halo games seems like a bit much, especially after marketing Reach as the game that brings the series full circle. It was nice to see Mass Effect 3, but the Kinect implementation seems outright unnecessary. Forza 4 looks neat. Minecraft I'd much rather play on PC. Don't care about Modern Warfare 3. 

Let's not forget the slew of Kinect titles.

Really kinda disappointed to see them pushing Kinect for the majority of the show. Yet another Kinect-focused E3 from Microsoft.

Gears 3 looks good, though. So does Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Playing maps from the original Halo, in Reach? My controller will have to be pried out of my hands. I spent more hours than I'd care to admit messing around on the original maps in Halo for the PC.

But I think that Halo 4 is a bit excessive. The master chief story has already been told. Releasing more is cheapening that.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Modern Warfare 3 will be demolished by Battle Field 3!
I am usually a CoD gal but after seeing BF3 I think I got a little happy in my pants watching it. 
Mass Effect looked good as well. 
What really irritated me was Halo


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

BF3 looked incredible on the PC. I'll never be able to run it like that, but it was still amazing to see.

I think the Kinect support of ME3 is pretty cool. They didn't overdue it, just using voice commands. If I ever get Kinect, I'd put it to use. I always felt in ME2 that squad commands were a hassle. Simply saying "Liara, Singularity" is kind of appealing.

As for the Halo CE Remake, I was disappointed with the graphics. Master Chief's helmet looks silly. I'll still buy it for the nostalgia though... Too early to judge Halo 4, the teaser didn't tell us much.

Some of the flubs: the new Need For Speed. As soon as they said "You'll be able to get out of the car" I changed the channel... And The Sims Social, smh. If you enjoy playing Facebook games like Farmville with your friends, it might appeal to you. But to me, it looked insanely stupid.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

The one that really caught my eye.. I can't remember what it is called but it was kinda set medieval and he was actually blocking swinging the sword and kicking the person. It looked pretty epic. 
But yeah right now I think the one I am reallly looking forward to is BF3. Lets see what the others have in store for us


----------



## uchiha55 (May 16, 2011)

BF3, AC revelations, and Mass Effect 3 look crazy, but the Halo 4 trailer was kinda ehhh


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Might think about picking up the new A.C game whenever it comes out.
now waiting to see if sony really going to announce a new siphon filter


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Sony's conference was better than Microsofts (at least they didn't focus on Move the whole damn time) but there wasn't a whole lot of "new" announcements. PS Vita at $249 is nice, really surprised at the cost of that. Sony's gotta be taking a huge hit, that tech is just too expensive for them not to be.

Uncharted 3 kicked ***, so did Resistance 3.

Dust 514 looks interesting, I'm very interested to see how the interaction with EVE online works.

Sly Cooper Thieves In Time, glad to see that.

The whole exclusive to one platform thing is getting old, though. With Battlefield 3, Bioshock Infinite, the new Need For Speed, NBA 2k12, and a few othes, the PS3 gets exclusive content. Just like how the 360 gets COD map packs first. All that should stop.

So far, I give Microsoft's conference a 4/10 and Sony's a 7/10.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Infexxion said:


> PS Vita at $249 is nice, really surprised at the cost of that.


Good God I hope that won't be the official name. Vita?! That's such a harsh word.

Well that cost makes more sense for a handheld than the $299 I read about cause that's currently the cost of the ps3.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, just finished watching all conferences, Cannot wait for Halo 4.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah sony e3 was good.Uncharted 3 & Resistance 3 gameplay looked pretty cool. Still not sure if Dust 514 a full fps game or some other type of game but the shooting part looks good.

Star Track will be called a Mass Effect ripoff but the gameplay looks really fun.
The only thing this conference was missing was the Gameplay to Agent. I think this the 2nd year they didn't show it 


watching nintendo e3 tomorrow to see Project Cafe but not expecting to be impressed if they come with the same mario and metro prime stuff. Hoping they come with something different other then motion controls & rated "E" games so i can consider buying a second console one day lol.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow the vita at 249? Im really surprissed by that :con, I guess sony has learned to finally stop shooting themselves in the foot when it comes to pricing finally :lol


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

^^ indeed! although the Europeans are kinda getting screwed at 250 Euro. (as usual)

I thought Sony's was pretty decent, Microsoft was ugh so much kinect :lol
Though it looked pretty neat with ME3.

Really looking forward to the Nintendo conference.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Well the Vita looks pretty sweet to me. I've never owned a handheld console in my life so I'm thinking that'll be my first! The 3DS looks like it could cause headaches...plus really, OOT is the main release? I adore that game as much as the next person but from a marketing standpoint I think they need some more ideas.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

successful said:


> Yeah sony e3 was good.Uncharted 3 & Resistance 3 gameplay looked pretty cool. Still not sure if Dust 514 a full fps game or some other type of game but the shooting part looks good.
> 
> Star Track will be called a Mass Effect ripoff but the gameplay looks really fun.
> The only thing this conference was missing was the Gameplay to Agent. I think this the 2nd year they didn't show it
> ...


Some of the best games I've ever played were E rated first party Nintendo games. I think you're missing out.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

The Vita looks freaking sweet! Can't wait to get myself one of them with Uncharted! 
The features on it are 10X better then the 3ds and the same price.. can't go wrong there haha. 
Sony def. put on a better conference then Mic. Although I feel like BOTH of them did talk about Kinect and Move way too much. Really looking forward to now the new Uncharted (as it is my fave game) and Bioshock looks pretty sick too! I have a feeling Christmas is going to be expensive lol!


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

The Vita is $249 for the Wifi version, it's $299 for the AT&T 3G version. Yea they were stupid and paired up with AT&T. I personally have no problem with AT&T but it essentially alienates a huge group of potential buyers.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

jessabella said:


> I think I got a little happy in my pants


My kind of girl. lol


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

tlgibson97 said:


> My kind of girl. lol


Hahaha


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

What? The Vita and 3ds is the same price? O_O I wonder how that's going to compare in Australian prices...


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

um soooo what's up with WII U? It' basically a controller that hooks up the the wii & they're calling it a new console?

lol that **** looks straight garbage.
Was surprised to hear that battlefield 3 & shooters coming to nintendo though.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

successful said:


> um soooo what's up with WII U? It' basically a controller that hooks up the the wii & they're calling it a new console?
> 
> lol that **** looks straight garbage.
> Was surprised to hear that battlefield 3 & shooters coming to nintendo though.


Did you watch the conference. It's not just the controller. It's a brand new HD console. Just because they spent some time explaining the new controller doesn't mean there isn't a console. They even showed HD footage of games like Assassin's Creed, Darksiders 2, and Arkham Asylum. Do you really think that footage was for the Wii?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

not quite convinced with the wii u.

they probably need to show more games and stuff. like, actually running on the thing.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Nintendo = Fail!!
Definitely expected more from them! The Wii U lol... Like wtf.. and it doesn't even come out until next year. 

@Judi: yes the Vita and 3DS are going to be the same. I believe the Vita is $249 here (Canada) and that is what the 3ds is at. I am not quite sure what that is in your price but I think the Vita will be a better investment.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Godless1 said:


> Did you watch the conference. It's not just the controller. It's a brand new HD console. Just because they spent some time explaining the new controller doesn't mean there isn't a console. They even showed HD footage of games like Assassin's Creed, Darksiders 2, and Arkham Asylum. Do you really think that footage was for the Wii?


Watched the conference online. Didn't hear them say anything about it being a console online though. Still feel that it's another gimmick like kinect, ps move, & wii.

I Just hope this touchscreen & motion control trend be over & done with by the time xbox720 & ps4 come out, i want a good powerful console next gen.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Man, tough crowd. What the hell did you expect? HD? Check. Great third party support? Check. Innovative new controller (it has a gyroscope)? Check.

This was the initial announcement, people. Did you really expect the thing to come out next week?


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

jessabella said:


> Nintendo = Fail!!
> Definitely expected more from them! The Wii U lol... Like wtf.. and it doesn't even come out until next year.
> 
> @Judi: yes the Vita and 3DS are going to be the same. I believe the Vita is $249 here (Canada) and that is what the 3ds is at. I am not quite sure what that is in your price but I think the Vita will be a better investment.


lol didn't expect much from them from the start, but expected a little bit better then what was shown today lol. I mean if it's really a next gen console they should have shown gameplay and graphics on witcher 2 level. And They must have felt embarrassed when they showed the 3ds after pspvita presentation lol.

Nintendo is just catching up to 2006 imo.
**** this we need Apple to replace nintendo and make an impressive console haha.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Godless1 said:


> Man, tough crowd. What the hell did you expect? HD? Check. Great third party support? Check. Innovative new controller (it has a gyroscope)? Check.
> 
> This was the initial announcement, people. Did you really expect the thing to come out next week?


This is credited. Internet kids demanded way too much from a first showing of a console not set to debut until next autumn.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Wii U. This E3 is going to be notorious for the worst console/controller names ever. Vita. Wii U. Sigh.

Not sure if the Wii U is going to catch on (won't underestimate Nintendo though) but I do like the idea of being able to play console games on a hand-held thing. I'll have to see more to actually form an opinion on it though.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

about to show some live bc3 multiplayer gameplay

http://www.ustream.tv/battlefield3


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

successful said:


> about to show some live bc3 multiplayer gameplay
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/battlefield3


Guy needs to stop talking! I wanna see some game play!


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> Man, tough crowd. What the hell did you expect? HD? Check. Great third party support? Check. Innovative new controller (it has a gyroscope)? Check.
> 
> This was the initial announcement, people. Did you really expect the thing to come out next week?


Quoted For Truth


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Infexxion said:


> Wii U. This E3 is going to be notorious for the worst console/controller names ever. Vita. Wii U. Sigh.


Well going off that naming method I bet the 3rd installation will be called Wii Wee (since U rhymes with two, and Wee rhymes with three) :lol


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

jessabella said:


> Guy needs to stop talking! I wanna see some game play!


lol i turned it off because he was talking too much & when i found out they were only showing pc gameplay, Ill just catch the gameplay when it comes to gametrailers or youtube.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I guess I'm turning into an old man, but very little I've seen at this year's E3 interests me. A lot of dancing around like idiots and motion control stuff, and although I can see that Nintendo is trying to innovate, I really dislike the direction they're going. Am I the only one that thinks touch screen and motion controls are the two worst fads to be introduced into gaming? 

/get off my lawn


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

njodis said:


> I guess I'm turning into an old man, but very little I've seen at this year's E3 interests me. A lot of dancing around like idiots and motion control stuff, and although I can see that Nintendo is trying to innovate, I really dislike the direction they're going. Am I the only one that thinks touch screen and motion controls are the two worst fads to be introduced into gaming?
> 
> /get off my lawn


I just have to do it...




























yeah i hate this motion control/touch screen stuff. If or whenever they totally ditch the controllers and require only motion controls i'll stop playing games.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

successful said:


>


poor kid :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Battlefield 3
Skyrim

That is all.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Well all the motion mumbo jumbo is a positive move in the fight against the sedentary lifestyle.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

successful said:


> yeah i hate this motion control/touch screen stuff. If or whenever they totally ditch the controllers and require only motion controls i'll stop playing games.


This stuff is the technology that is bringing us steps closer to virtual reality games. Embrace the future. :idea


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well it's still early days and Nintendo are not stupid so I am hoping once the show is over we will know more about the key characteristics of the console and exactly what direction they are heading with it.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Well it's still early days and Nintendo are not stupid so I am hoping once the show is over we will know more about the key characteristics of the console and exactly what direction they are heading with it.


Reece you are such a goober!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have no idea what that is, so I'm going to imagine it means "the coolest person ever".

Awwww thanks Jess, you are so kind <3


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

My main goal for this E3 is to not learn anything at all about Dark Souls. Other than that, I think it'd be cool to see a new Fire Emblem or something.



fingertips said:


> not quite convinced with the wii u.
> 
> they probably need to show more games and stuff. like, actually running on the thing.


Nintendo/Miyamoto has been interested in this basic idea since Pac Man Vs. way back on the Gamecube, so I'm fairly confident we'll be seeing them release a bunch of neat asymmetrical multiplayer games. The real question is whether anyone besides Nintendo will do anything interesting with the tech.

Apparently Chris Hecker will be building a Wii U version of SpyParty, though, which is more than enough to hold my interest for the time being.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Battlefield 3
> Skyrim
> 
> That is all.


Pretty much.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Thus far, Nintendo's presentation has been _by far_ the most interesting for me (if perhaps the most puzzling). Nintendo's secretiveness pays off during E3. Most of the big stuff from the other companies were games I already knew were coming, and in most cases had already seen a wealth of media for.

Of the games featured, Skyrim and Mass Effect 3 are the ones I'm looking forward to the most.


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Asassin's Creed: Revelations! Will there be some Ezio + Altair action???


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

revoltra said:


> Asassin's Creed: Revelations! Will there be some Ezio + Altair action???


I love the hypocrisy when I laugh at those Call of Duty fanboys that buy anything from that franchise, yet I'll take anything the AssCreed series throws at me.

But yeah! I loved AssCreed II and Brotherhood. Didn't really care for 1 though. Too much horse travel :b


----------



## Kuyaz (Aug 2, 2009)

Nintendo made me happy. Will wait till the new system and SSB4.


----------

